# Florastor success



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Florastor seems to be working wonders after 4 days of use. Anyone else had success with it?


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

It has now been 2 weeks of Florastor and it is helping still, although not a miracle cure. Any other stories about this probiotic?


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Almost 3 weeks on florastor and it helps a lot. VSL#3 and Culturelle did not help in the past.


----------



## powertool4 (Nov 1, 2009)

what does the florastor help with? I am thinking about getting it tomorrow because this bloating is getting ridiculous and highly annoying! And does it help right away or did you have to build up with it?


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

It has helped enormously with bloating and liquid stools and diarrhea. The change was almost immediate. It has lost its efectiveness a bit over time (around 4 weeks) but I definitely recommend it.


----------

